# Plastisol Ink coming off? Am i Curing it correct?



## Agnsprint (Sep 2, 2009)

So i finished up an order for a baseball team the other day and one of the guys called me and told me the white ink was coming off when he washed the shirt for a second time.

Could this be a problem in the curing process? 

Or could it be that im not apllying enouph coats? or maybee too many coats?

or could it be just cause im using generic ink?

When i was printing i would apply one coat to the shirt, put it under that flash dryer for 18 seconds, then i would apply a second coat, the again flash dry it for 18 seconds. Since i dont have a conveyer dryer i would just use the flash dryer to cure the shirts. So i would remove the shirt from the pallet lay it flat on top of the pallet 1 inch from the flash dryer and cure it for 20 seconds.

But still the ink is coming off. Why?
someone please help me 
thanks


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

You need to get a temp gun. You might be over flashing or maybe not properly curing. You need to make sure you get in the 220 degree area for your flash and 320 degree area for you cure.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

18 seconds seems like a long time to flash. You only want the ink tacky dry to the touch. Shouldn't take longer than 6-8 seconds.

I don't understand why you are flashing a 2nd time for 18 seconds? Are you laying down a 3rd coat?

For a 2 coat job, lay the first coat, flash for 6-8 seconds, lay the 2nd coat, remove from press and cure for 45-60 seconds. 

A simple way to see if the ink has fully cured is to do a stretch test. Stretch the design, if the ink cracks, its is not fully cured. If it stretches and bounces back to shape, it is.

Best way to tell is what Troy suggests. use a temperature gun. Once ink temperature reaches 320 degrees, it is cured.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

1 inch from the shirt is a little close isnt it ?


----------



## iansureprint (Sep 4, 2009)

Flash cure units are primarily designed to surface cure ink not fully cure the ink all the way through the print. A conveyor dryer should be used to ensure the print gets to the correct temperature and cures thoroughly. If the ink is not getting to the required temperature under your flash curer and for long enough the ink will not cure properly and come off.


----------



## Outlaws#11 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm using a flash dryer to flash and cure my shirts. Here's the steps i take.

1) Flash first layer for 8 - 10 seconds. (this time was determined by taking numerous data points to find out the time it took to get the ink to 220 degrees)
2) Print
3) flash 2nd layer for 5-10 seconds.
4) Remove shirt from platen and place on curing table.
5) Cure shirt under flash dryer for 1 minute. (again this was determined by taking data and determining the amount of time it takes for the ink to reach temps above 320 degrees. 95% of the time the ink is about 340-345 after 1 minute)

Also my flash dryer is placed 3" above the platen and the curing table.

Hope this helps


----------



## varocketry (May 30, 2010)

http://www.silkscreennow.com/

http://www.silkscreennow.com

Good videos that discuss both flash and cure uses of the dryer. Here's the steps he discusses:

0) Print first color/layer
1) Flash for 20 seconds with dryer one inch (1") above the garment (no wet ink feel now)
2) Print again
3) Remove shirt from platen and place on curing table.
4) Cure shirt under flash dryer for 1 minute. (dryer now located 4 inches above the garment - the ink needs to reach temps above 325 degrees.)

Hope this helps


----------



## Axk4218 (Jun 10, 2015)

The best way to test the timing for your curing point is to get ink temperature strips, this will give you the most accurate data on timing your flash cures. See the link below.

http://www.screenprinting.com/ink-temperature-strip-16-pack#.VXgceFKPU_Y


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

The OP said the shirts were for a baseball team. curing temps aside, were the shirts cotton or poly or blend? were you using plastisol or poly ink?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

veetwincowboy said:


> The OP said the shirts were for a baseball team. curing temps aside, were the shirts cotton or poly or blend? were you using plastisol or poly ink?



Umm, this post is 6 years old.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, I shoulda looked


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

He either got a conveyer or went out of biz. by now


----------

